# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Looking to Hire a Cartographer

## Mindbend

I work for a small gaming company and we are looking to hire a cartographer for a custom 24x36 map. 

Here is a link to a SUPER rough version of the map so you can get a sense of it. It's a smaller scale map, not global or regional.

Exodus of Wolfbane Finale Map Rough

If available and interested, please respond to this thread or contact me directly with portfolio examples.

----------


## MistyBeee

Just a reminder, please don't forget to specify if it's inches or centimeters for the size of the map : it's not obvious, depending on where you're on the world, and it changes everything ^^
Wish you the best luck with your project : no doubt you'll find someone to map this !

----------

